# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  سؤال مستعجل جدا في فورييه+الماتلاب

## هنودة

سؤال مستعجل جدا في فورييه+الماتلاب
ممكن شرح كل خطوة + رسم الخوارزمية 

clc,clear
f = zeros(30,30);
f(5:24,13:17) = 1;
figure,imshow(f,'notruesize');
F = fft2(f,256,256);
F=abs(F);
x=max(max(F));
F2 = fftshift(F);
F2 = log(abs(F2));
figure,imshow(F2,[-1 5],'notruesize'); colormap(jet); colorbar
واذا اردنا ادخال صورة لمعالجتها كيف وهل ضروري نسخها الى البرنامج
وشكرا

----------


## شووشو

مشكوررررر

----------

